# Packaging for whipped shea



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you sell it in the little white "tubs"? Does it work in squeeze tubes or pump bottles?

I didn't intend to sell shea yet, but all those gifted jars have gotten me a TON of requests for sales...Great! :crazy

BTW, the winner that generated all these requests is Vanilla Mint. Infused almond oil with real vanilla bean plus a few drops peppermint EO. The shea gives it almost a chocolate scent.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the 2 ounce and the 4 ounce jars from bayousome.com they have the saftey seals inside which make them look so professional, and you can get flat lids that labels actually sick to  It looks really pretty in the clear, especially if it's the yellow or greenish raw shea. Vicki


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks!
Has anyone ever tried a malibu tube or pump top bottle?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't even imagine it would come out. Even my cream won't pump and although whipped shea is fluffy, it certainly is still thick. In the south the problem is whipped shea quickly becomes melted shea then is a solid shea in no time  Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Agree with Vicki.....you gotta put this in a tub/jar.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. It's fluffy and airy but thick. I didn't have anything here to try it out in so thought I would ask. 
Thanks for mentioning the seals you can get on the jars, Vicki. That should help compensate for selling in a jar. At least they'll know no one has sampled THEIR product. 
How much do you charge for a 4 oz. jar? I whip my shea for a long time and add a drizzle of liquid oil. Any idea how much weight is going to go into the 4 oz. size?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

4 ounces is $5. 2 ounce jars are part of basket/bags aren't sold individually, only as a group. Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I sell mine for $ 10 at that size. Depends on your market. The little sample pots that have 3/4 ounce goes for $3 I always put a sample one out with a paddle to try, and those small ones fly out of the store.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

We sell them for 8$ here, and I don't use plain shea. I like to add a bit of mango butter to it, or cocoa butter. Darn good stuff.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use 3 oz jars and sell them for $6.50. They usually sell very well for me. I don't do a variety of scents either. Just a smidge of Warm Vanilla Sugar though the last time I used Pink Sugar.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

I package in jars and get 6.00 for 2 oz jar... I am planning on changing to the flat topped jars, right now I use the rounded top jars.. labels won't work on top and they don't stack
Barbara


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Why do you label on the top instead of the side?
Good point on not stacking. I was leaning towards purchasing the dome lids!


----------

